

Alleged Wikileaks Leaker Faces Death Penalty - rgrieselhuber
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/alleged_wikileaks_leaker_faces_death_penalty.php

======
svlla
The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of
patriots and tyrants.

~~~
cema
Which one is he?

